
Jared Kushner Runs Windows on a Mac? - stillsut
https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2017/03/30/i-worked-with-jared-kushner-hes-the-wrong-businessman-to-reinvent-government/?utm_term=.fc8ae2ef87e0
======
smt88
I love WaPo. I hate Jared Kushner and Donald Trump. But this article begins
with the attitude that I often find among laypeople who still put Apple on a
pedestal: a bizarre combination of misinformation and elitism.

> _The computer was a recent-model Mac, but when I turned it on, it was
> inexplicably running Windows._

> _“So he was basically using a $2,500 desktop as a monitor?” I said. The IT
> guy shrugged._

> _On the other hand, why did the newspaper’s owner need a $2,500 monitor? How
> was it anything but a vanity object?_

As anyone with the most basic understanding of computer hardware knows, this
is completely wrong.

Also, as long ago as 2012, The Verge acknowledged wrote an article titled,
"MacBook Air with Windows 7 review: the ultrabook to rule them all?"[1]

1\. [http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/10/2787484/macbook-air-
with-w...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/10/2787484/macbook-air-with-
windows-7-review-the-ultrabook-to-rule-them-all)

------
chrisbennet
My previous 2 laptop were MacBook Pros - running windows. Good hardware is
good hardware. (Then new MBPs weren't suited to my needs so I'm currently
using a new Dell XPS15.)

------
jayrox
Both my Mac Pro and my Mac Book Pro run Windows 10. I don't feel guilty.

